# $400 good price for used Bianchi San Jose?



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

What do you think? $400 a good price for a used San Jose in nice condition used as a commuter? Single speed only but in the nice celest color and in good shape.

Good price?


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

It's maybe a little high, but not totally out of line for one in good shape. My LBS sold their last two 2009 models for $350 each last fall. That was a steal for a short person (47cm), and a taller person (61cm).

I just saw a used 47cm 2010 in my neck of the woods for $359.


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

thats a fair price i think i paid about $400 for mine used 2yrs ago it was like new.it was a fun bike,great on dirt roads.


----------



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

darn, thats a good closeout price at $350, amazing and would never happen here. 
I dont see any of these going for sale too often. Ebay doesnt even have any but the new ones. Are people hanging on to them? 

How much should just a frameset be?


----------



## efacc (Jul 6, 2011)

johnlh said:


> It's maybe a little high, but not totally out of line for one in good shape. My LBS sold their last two 2009 models for $350 each last fall. That was a steal for a short person (47cm), and a taller person (61cm).
> 
> I just saw a used 47cm 2010 in my neck of the woods for $359.


may i ask where your neck of the woods is? i'm looking for a cx bike on the low end of price, and a 47 would probably work quite nicely


----------

